# Water sitting on top of puck at end of the shot



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So I'm running in to this problem after I have finished pulling my shot and the solenoid valve has activated I'm left with an amount of water still left on top of the puck that I need to pour out in to the drip try. There's probably only a few ml. The solenoid valve is working as it is dumping water doing in to the drip try. I was wondering if this is normal or not, if the solenoid valve is not working 100% or something

Any help and advice is most appreciated thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

What machine do you have? I have gaggia classic and mine is doing the same. Not to worry i think.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So I forgot to say it a 2015 (pre 15 model) with aluminium boiler and solenoid valve

I have only had the Machine a couple of months and it never used to happen but now it seems to happen like 99% of the time


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Happens to me all the time on my 2006 classic. Puck is solid there's just excess water on top.

Not as issue unless it's affecting taste or consistency of results......

A soupy puck might be more indicative of an issue


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

same here. Puck is all fine, just excess water on top. But it is happening if i use 15gr coffee on a vst15. If i grind a bit coarser and use 16gr of coffee, it doesnt happen. i think solenoid valve is not that strong to suck all the water back. when i back flush, i still have some water left in the blank basket about 2ml. not to worry i think.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Inspector said:


> same here. Puck is all fine, just excess water on top. But it is happening if i use 15gr coffee on a vst15. If i grind a bit coarser and use 16gr of coffee, it doesnt happen. i think solenoid valve is not that strong to suck all the water back. when i back flush, i still have some water left in the blank basket about 2ml. not to worry i think.


Yeh that's pretty much the same as what's happening with me if the grind size and dose are changed it goes away but I get nasty tasting coffee. And backflushing leaves water in the blanking basket.

Not sure weather buying a new solanoid valve would help out as it gets annoying having to empty water out the portafilter before knocking out the puck.

If I do try this I will update and let anyone whos got the same problem weather or not a new solanoid valve sorted it out


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

oily beans


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> oily beans


Don't think it's down to oily beens as it happened with and with out oily beans dude


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

On second thought I will probably leave the solenoid valve alone as there well expensive I only paid £90 for my classic and a new solanoid valve can cost from £40 - £70


----------



## RamonyCajal (Mar 20, 2019)

I have the same "problem". But seeing that so many experience the same I suppose there is nothing to worry about


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

I get soupy puck if i grind too fine. The brew goes very slowly and im left with water on top of the puck when finished.

When dialled in, my puck is more solid / dry and taps out real easy.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like some combination of a low fill and or fine grinding to me.. Rather small changes to the dose can cause or prevent it from happening.

John

-


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

I tend to agree with ajohn here,

Low fill and fine grinding.......i'm currently on some new beans which are darker and oilier than i'm used to and with same time grinding i'm getting less coffee in the porter filter.

However, the shot tastes awesome and the puck is bit watery on top and comes out a little sloppier but unlikely to change anything at this point as the shot is really good.

(So could just be the beans your using, don't stress. Go by taste and not what you think should be happening for someone else)


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I find this normal in a 19.5g in a 20g basket, and if especially i tamp harder than normal.

If i used say 19g it would be more.

If i remove the PF and just look at it for a few seconds, rolling the moisture around it slowly gets absorbed into the puck.

If i start steaming before i knock the puck out - it certainly is gone.

If it tastes good it is good sign! :good:


----------



## Bullit (Mar 7, 2019)

Used to get quite a lot of sloppy pucks with my Gaggia but since changing my grinder i'm getting nice solid pucks and fantastic tasting coffee! 16g in the basket and just a light tamp ☺


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

Bullit said:


> and just a light tamp ☺


 Thats a good point also. Im a hard tamper


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Try a plain water backflush before pulling a shot and observe if the situation is the same. If it improves, it's time for detergent backflush preferably with the shower screen and plate holder removed.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like you're under dosing the basket to me.

The tamped puck will swell during brewing , and it's obviously got some headroom left afterwards, hence the water on top.

If you put in just the right amount the puck would swell and "kiss" the shower screen at the end of the shot and leave a dry puck


----------



## mharris (Feb 5, 2019)

Could be worse. This is pretty much unavoidable on the 2015 model due to the constantly dripping head. Doesn't seem to affect the quality of the coffee though.


----------

